# PX4 9mm rant- slide staying locked open w/ ammo still in the mag



## casher (Mar 11, 2007)

Hello all- 

this is my first post and I really hate to start things out on a negative, but I need to get this one out...

I like shooting my PX4, and get REALLY tight groups out of it (a bit left of center- but that is my fault, and not the guns). I have had it for less than 1,000 rounds.

Tonight I went to the local indoor range and started shooting, and the slide was locking back every two or three rounds. Something was definitely wrong. I took it back upstairs and compared it to one of the other PX4's in the case and discovered that the spring that holds the slide release lever in place was missing. The release was just flopping around, and now comes off of the frame pretty much at will.

I like shooting this model, but it bothers me that they can't seem to stay together for me (FYI- this is itself a replacement. The original I purchased was replaced by Beretta for other problems).


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Call and see what they say. That's about all you can do. Let us know the out come.


----------



## Dreadnought (Nov 9, 2006)

The slidelock is pretty hard to get off the frame to begin with if it was installed properly with the spring. Weirdness. Why did Beretta replace your original?


----------



## casher (Mar 11, 2007)

The first one (the original purchase) was returned because the trigger did not "go slack" when the safety was engaged. Pulling the trigger would still engage the hammer and drop it.

The gun that I currently have is all set to go back to Beretta for service today.

and so the wait begins...


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I sure hope they don't charge for shipping. That would be a real bummer too.


----------



## casher (Mar 11, 2007)

Beretta does not pick up the tab for the outbound shipping (as they reported on the first go around- they do on the return). Luckily, the store where I purchased the original is helping out on that one...


----------



## bangbang (Jan 18, 2007)

casher said:


> Beretta does not pick up the tab for the outbound shipping (as they reported on the first go around- they do on the return). Luckily, the store where I purchased the original is helping out on that one...


Another reason your Brick & Mortar shops are a good place to shop for guns.


----------



## casher (Mar 11, 2007)

You bet! The guys at the store have been excellent!


----------



## Dreadnought (Nov 9, 2006)

bangbang said:


> Another reason your Brick & Mortar shops are a good place to shop for guns.


absolutely. I never buy from the net.


----------



## casher (Mar 11, 2007)

12 Days! I just got a call from the shop and they have it back! Amazing!

I just picked it up, and aside from the fact that it wasn't clean when I got it back (I saw the warranty work sheet) it looks like everything is OK.

I am impressed. This went waaaay faster than on the first go 'round with this model.


----------

